# Alienware 17  mit gtx765 oder gtx 860



## pepsicosmos (20. April 2014)

Hi,

ich mochte da ich ständig unterwegs bin einen neuen lapi kaufen der auch zum zocken im hotel herhalten kann.
da ich schon 2 notebooks von dell habe und der support unschlagbar ist, möchte ich mir ein alienware 17 holen, aber welches...

es gibt gerade 2 Stück die preislich im Rahmen liegen,  eines mit der gtx765 und eines mit der gtx860.

was ist eurer meinung nach die Empfehlung?

Grüße und Schöne Ostern


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2014)

GTX860M
Warum? Darum! ... Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## pepsicosmos (20. April 2014)

ah ja, super, an einen direkten benchmarkvergleich dachte ich da garnicht mehr.

gibt es noch alternativen zu dell, denn support ist mir auch wichtig, hatte schon mit asus und ärger und das kommt mir nicht mehr heim...
bei msi lapis erscheint mir die verarbeitung recht mittelprächtig, auch die lautstärke empfand ich als deutlich lauter im vergleich zu alienware.

mit schenker, one und was es so gibt hab ich keine erfahrungen, aber vielleicht ja hier jemand.


----------



## pepsicosmos (20. April 2014)

Ich hab mal bei one ein 15er notebook mit folgenden details zusammengestellt.


*One Gaming Notebook K56-4O2*
- NB Grafik Notebook K73/K56/K33 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 860 M - ZUB Zubehör One Logo - PC Baukosten Bau inkl. Kleinteile (Notebook) - NB Prozessor Mobile Intel Core i7-4710MQ 4x 2.5 GHz+ 114.99EUR - NB Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)+ 34.99EUR - NB 1. Festplatte 500GB SATA III 5400 Seagate ST500LM000 *Hybrid* D+ 24.99EUR - NB Zusatzakku Inklusive Standard Akku - NB WLAN Mobile WLAN AC 3160 (802.11b/g/n/ac, Dualband, Bluetooth 4.0) - NB 1. Laufwerk Blu-Ray Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk+ 14.99EUR - ZUB Windows Betriebssystem kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert
938 Euro



mit 15 zoll eigentlich angenehmer für unterwegs und von der ausstattung bereits mit blueray besser als das alienware 17...!?!?!!?
das k56 ist ein clevo, also barbone den ich später auch noch repen und aufrüsten könnte, richtig?
wie sind die erfahrungen mit one was support usw. angehen.

danke euch


----------



## pepsicosmos (21. April 2014)

hat keiner lust mir ein wenig die entscheidung zu erleichtern?


----------



## seppo1887 (21. April 2014)

Ich habe nen Schenker Notebook. Die sind ne Ecke günstiger und meine letzte Reparatur hat 1!! Tag gedauert. Schau dich da mal um da kriegst für den gleichen Preis ne 770x oder vllt noch besser!


----------



## Alex555 (21. April 2014)

Ich würde kein Alienware nehmen.
Der Preis ist für die gebotene Leistung schwach! 
Zudem war der Support von Dell auch schon mal besser, zumindest liest man immer häufiger davon, dass der Support nicht mehr soooo toll ist. 
Die neue AW Generation ist ziemlich enttäuschend. 
Je nach Budget lieber: MSI GT60-2PC81B Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4800MQ / 8GB RAM / HDD / GTX 870M / Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
oder MSI GT70-2PE12H11 Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4800MQ / 12GB RAM / SSD+HDD / GTX 880M / Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Falls es edler ausschauen soll, und ein leises Gaming Notebook dann eins dieser Kollegen hier: 
http://www.amazon.de/G750JZ-T4023H-...UTF8&qid=1398075751&sr=1-2&keywords=ASUS+G750 
oder falls günstiger: http://www.amazon.de/G750JS-T4022H-...UTF8&qid=1398075751&sr=1-8&keywords=ASUS+G750 
One oder Schenker sind selbstverständlich auch sehr gute Möglichkeiten


----------



## pepsicosmos (21. April 2014)

ich hab mir das jetzt mal alles so verglichen, ich denke ich stell mir ein clevo bei one zusammen. die preis/leistung ist da am besten und die haben sogar über ostern geantwortet... 

nur ob es jetzt die 870 oder nur 860 wird weis ich noch nicht, der preisunterschied liegt bei fast 300 euro...


----------



## Alex555 (21. April 2014)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> ich hab mir das jetzt mal alles so verglichen, ich denke ich stell mir ein clevo bei one zusammen. die preis/leistung ist da am besten und die haben sogar über ostern geantwortet...
> 
> nur ob es jetzt die 870 oder nur 860 wird weis ich noch nicht, der preisunterschied liegt bei fast 300 euro...


 
Bis zu welchen Preis hast du dir denn ein Notebook vorgestellt?
Welche Anforderungen hast du an das Notebook?
Je mehr Informationen du uns gibst desto besser die Empfehlungen..


----------



## pepsicosmos (21. April 2014)

ich zock längst nicht mehr so viel wie früher am pc, eher ps3 und ps4, aber bf4 oder ghost sollten mit gedrosselten Einstellungen laufen.
ich denke ein 15er lapi von Größe her wäre für unterwegs bei der arbeit perfekt, ich dachte hardwaretechnisch an  i7 und 16gb ram, 1000gb sata3 hybrid und 860gtx graka.

ob die r9 290 oder 870gtx notwendig ist weis ich nicht, macht an der config bei z.b. one halt echt knapp 300 aus. und ob 1000 oder knapp 1300 ist ein Argument. ob es aber besser wäre doch zur größeren zu greifen weis ich nicht.


----------



## Magesun (21. April 2014)

Hallo,
860 hat genug power , die karte ist auf 770 niveau (in manchen bereichen liegt sogar bischen vorne) , also fur fast alle neue spiele reicht eine 860 , BF 4 zum beispiel kann man mit hohe einstellungen auf Fullhd spielen .


----------



## BertB (21. April 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
hier ist nochmal so ne ähnliche liste, die ich immer zu läppi cpu/gpu befrage

die 860m ist quasi die gtx750ti aus dem desktop
die 870m ist quasi die gtx660ti aus dem desktop

jeweils mit etwas anderen takten (eher niedriger)
die 860m ist schon maxwell, hat wenig abwärme, gut für laptop,
die 870m ist noch kepler, auch gut, und schneller, aber viel mehr abwärme


----------



## iTzZent (21. April 2014)

Die GTX860M gibt es auch als Kepler Version. So wie es aussieht, verwendet z.b. MSI in der GT und GS Serie die Kepler Version und in der GE Serie die Maxwell Version.

Wie stark welche Version ist, sieht man hier: Test Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M Maxwell vs. Kepler - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## pepsicosmos (22. April 2014)

Da hak ich mal bei one nach, macht ja doch einiges aus...


----------



## Alex555 (22. April 2014)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Da hak ich mal bei one nach, macht ja doch einiges aus...


 
Beim One 13 Zoller ist meines Wissens nach Maxwell verbaut.
Maxwell bietet vor allem gute Features, mit Maxwell kann man endlich mal vernünftig mit dem Laptop während des Akku Betriebs spielen z.b.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso du zwischen 870 und 860M pendelst.
Wenn es um Gaming geht ist das hier der klare Favorit: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-4N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Die R9 M290X ist deutlich schneller als die 860M. Falls es unbedingt NVIDIA sien muss dann die 870M konfigurieren!
Test One K56-4N (Clevo P150SM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Dieser Laptop lässt sich extrem gut warten, die Grafikkarte ist gesteckt (falls ein GPU Upgrade irgendwann mal interessant wird, nicht schlecht)


----------



## pepsicosmos (22. April 2014)

sind bei den konfigurierbaren notebooks von one alle grakas gesteckt?

wäre das eine alternative?
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_244&products_id=10120


----------



## iTzZent (22. April 2014)

Nur aktuelle Geräte mit GTX870M, 880M, R9 290x bzw der älteren Generation GTX670MX, GTX675MX, GTX680M, GTX770M, GTX780M lassen das austauschen einer Grafikkarte zu.

Ein SLI Gerät ist keine Alternative. Damit hast du massive Probleme, vorallem was Treiberkompatibiliät und Microruckler angeht.


----------



## pepsicosmos (23. April 2014)

Ok, also gtx870 oder r9 m290x.

Das k56-n bei one kostet mit der gtx 870, i7, 8gb ram, killer wlan und 1000gb hybrid platte ca. 1290euro

Das p503 von schenker mit r9 m290x, i7, 8gb cruical ballistic sport ram, killer wlan, 1000gb hybrid platte ca. 1340euro

was würdet ihr empfehlen


----------



## iTzZent (23. April 2014)

Wenn du unter Last mit ein wenig mehr Abwärme leben kannst, wäre das folgende Gerät auch noch eine sehrsehr interessante und vorallem LEICHTE Alternative:
*MSI GS70-2PEi781 (001772-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GTX 870M, 3GB, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht:  2.60kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1299,-

*Die Grafikkarte ist in diesem Falle allerdings auf dem Mainboard fest verlötet, da das Gerät extrem dünn ist. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es unter Last warm wird. Dieses Problem haben aber die meisten Gamingnotebooks... Trotz 17.3" Display ist das Gerät ca. 1Kg leichter wie ein normales 15.6" Gamingnotebook.


----------



## pepsicosmos (23. April 2014)

was hälst du vom deviltech dtx?
was ich auch noch gefunden habe ist mif.com...? sehr günstig...
auch notebookguru gefällt mir gut...?

ps. gewicht ist egal...


----------



## pepsicosmos (24. April 2014)

so, hab mal nachgegoogelt, guru fällt aus, mif soll ganz ok sein.
denke schenker und one sind beide super vom support her und daher die erste wahl!

das schenker p503 mit r9 290x und der üblichen konfig kommt auf 1369, das ist denke ich top.
bei one komme ich mit 16 oder 17 zollvariante mit entsprechend erhöhtem garantieumfang preislich ähnlich raus, nur kann ich wählen ob r9 290x oder gtx 870m.

die r9 290x soll super sein, aber probleme mit den treibern haben, vielleicht kann da einer was sagen der die im einsatz hat.


----------



## Alex555 (24. April 2014)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> so, hab mal nachgegoogelt, guru fällt aus, mif soll ganz ok sein.
> denke schenker und one sind beide super vom support her und daher die erste wahl!
> 
> das schenker p503 mit r9 290x und der üblichen konfig kommt auf 1369, das ist denke ich top.
> ...


 
ALso ich habe diese GPU nicht, aber ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es dafür keine Treiber gibt.
Die r9 M290x ist quasi nichts anderes als eine HD 8970M mit höherem Takt als eine HD 7970M mit höherem Takt. 
Das Problem ist einfach, dass AMD im Laptop Bereich bisher nichts neues gebracht hat, während NVIDIA mit Maxwell (860M) anfängt! 
Ich hoffe dass AMD bald mit einer neuen Laptop Architektur nachlegt! 
Weder die R9 noch die 870M nehmen sich viel, die R9 könnte durch ihr höhreres Speicherinterface (256 zu 192) vielleicht etwas besser bei höheren AUflösungen abschneiden, aber generell sind beide Karten gut!
Beachte jedoch dass die 870M KEIN! Maxwell ist, die High End Maxwell Karten kommen erst später!
Da du jedoch viel unterwegs bist würde ich die NVIDIA kaufen, Optimus ist einfach super und bringt zusätzliche Akku Laufzeit, auch wenn ein 17Zoll Schinken nicht wirklich portabel ist 
Wenn nicht kannst du auch die 30€ sparen und AMD kaufen, auch eine gute GPU


----------



## iTzZent (24. April 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Die r9 M290x ist quasi nichts anderes als eine HD 8970M mit höherem Takt als eine HD 7970M mit höherem Takt


 
Die R9 M290X ist einen 1:1 Kopie von der HD8970M. Nichtmal der Takt hat sich verändert... Die HD8970M hingegen ist, wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, eine (mit 50Mhz) übertaktete HD7970M.


----------



## pepsicosmos (24. April 2014)

ich habe jetzt auf grund der laut notebookjournal und anderen testern vorhandenen treiberprobleme bei amd mich trotz kepler für die gtx870 entschieden. auch der schenker support empfiehlt eher die gtx serie vorzuziehen.

also habe bei one das k73-4n2 geordert, übrigens selber barebobe wie schenker p704.


----------



## iTzZent (25. April 2014)

Wir wissen, das es der selbe Clevo Barebone ist  

Die Treiberprobleme von AMD sind eigentlich schon recht anständig behoben worden. Notebookjournal kannst du da auch nicht mehr vertrauen, die sind seit Ende 2013 weg vom Markt und haben auch nichts neues mehr gebracht. Daher wissen sie auch nicht, das die neuen Treiber besser sind.

Mit der GTX870M hast du aber nichts falsch gemacht. Die ist in etwa genauso schnell. Die AMD hat halt den "Mantel" Vorteil


----------



## pepsicosmos (25. April 2014)

ist die Tastaturbeleuchtung eigentlich nur blau oder Multi?


----------



## Panagianus (25. April 2014)

Mach am beten ne normale Festplatte rein und nimm ne ssd dazu, damit ist einfach alles schneller und ne ssd sollte heute in keinem Rechner mehr fehlen


----------



## pepsicosmos (25. April 2014)

hab ne 256gb ssd zuhause, die bau ich ein  

weiß da einer mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung bescheid?


----------



## Alex555 (26. April 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Wir wissen, das es der selbe Clevo Barebone ist
> 
> Die Treiberprobleme von AMD sind eigentlich schon recht anständig behoben worden. Notebookjournal kannst du da auch nicht mehr vertrauen, die sind seit Ende 2013 weg vom Markt und haben auch nichts neues mehr gebracht. Daher wissen sie auch nicht, das die neuen Treiber besser sind.
> 
> Mit der GTX870M hast du aber nichts falsch gemacht. Die ist in etwa genauso schnell. Die AMD hat halt den "Mantel" Vorteil


 
Ok das mit der HD 8970M wusste ich nicht 
Dachte nur das wäre auch das übliche Rebranding gewesen  
AMD hat Mantle, Nvidia Optimus (physx, ist aber bei der Leistung sowieso eher irrelevant, 3D ebenfalls) . 
Ich hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch für Nvidia entschieden, Optimus bei Laptops ist einfach herrlich


----------



## pepsicosmos (26. April 2014)

grundsätzlich bin ich die letzten 15 jahre immer besser mit nvidia gefahren, als dann aber glaube 400er serie kam und man dachte man hat nen föhn im tower verbaut sattelte ich auf die 5850 und 5870 um, dann mit der 500er nvidia serie bin ich wieder zurück. der treibersupport ist einfach besser! Stromverbrauch interessiert mich nicht...

hättet ihr das killer wlan modul genommen? soll ja mit den treibern auch nicht so toll sein.
ich hab mich da z.b. für intel 7xxxx entschieden


----------



## Alex555 (26. April 2014)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> grundsätzlich bin ich die letzten 15 jahre immer besser mit nvidia gefahren, als dann aber glaube 400er serie kam und man dachte man hat nen föhn im tower verbaut sattelte ich auf die 5850 und 5870 um, dann mit der 500er nvidia serie bin ich wieder zurück. der treibersupport ist einfach besser! Stromverbrauch interessiert mich nicht...
> 
> hättet ihr das killer wlan modul genommen? soll ja mit den treibern auch nicht so toll sein.
> ich hab mich da z.b. für intel 7xxxx entschieden


 
Wieder ein mal die Treibergeschichte - Zumindest bei Desktops ist das defintiv nicht der Fall. 
Im Desktop Segment nehmen sich AMD und NVIDIA treibermäßig gar nichts mehr. 
Killer WLan kann man sich sparen, spielereien die keiner braucht, die Intel Karten sind gut


----------



## pepsicosmos (26. April 2014)

Hi,

natürlich ist der Laptop bzw. dessen Hardware erst Mitte Mai verfügabr und dann kann er produziert werden...

Also lasse ich die Bestellung erstmal laufen, bin aber noch empfänglich für eine umentscheidung.

Was haltet Ihr von dem, hat sogar den i7-4800mq und kostet absolut das selbe! 1400 euro
MSI GT70-2PD87FD - Intel Core i7-4800MQ 2.70GHz (DOS/GTX870M) - 001763-SKU42 de Notebooks billiger notebook.de


----------



## iTzZent (26. April 2014)

Damit machst nichts falsch. Das GT70 ist eines der besten aktuellen Gamingnotebooks. Anständiges Kühlsystem, perfektes Soundsystem, verknüftige Verarbeitung und satte Leistung. Leider gibt es in deiner rausgesuchten Version keinen mSATA Slot, aber dafür einen 2. SATAIII Slot.


----------



## Magesun (26. April 2014)

Die gt70 serie sind sehr laut , besonders wenn man cooler boost einschaltet ...
Geräuschemissionen

"Bereits im Idle-Betrieb ist das MSI GT70 2PE-890US vergleichsweise laut. Der stetig laufende Lüfter ist mit über 34 dB(A) stets gut hörbar und verschluckt sogar die Geräuschemissionen der Festplatte.

Unter mittlerer Last, welche wir mit 3DMark 06 simulieren, schwankt die Lautstärke des Systems zwischen 40 und 47 dB(A). Hier konnte die Lüftersteuerung etwas besser justiert sein, um einen gleichmäßigeren Pegel zu erzeugen. Unter Last, beim gleichzeitigen Einsatz von FurMark und Prime95, steigt der Schalldruck bei aktiviertem Cooler Boost auf bis zu 56 dB(A) an. Das ist tatsächlich enorm laut und übertrumpft selbst die Notebooks mit Clevo-Barebone, wie das XMG P704 (max. 52 dB(A)). Glücklicherweise wird dieser Höchstwert in der Praxis nur auf Knopfdruck erreicht. Vorbildlich ist hier vor allem das Asus G750, das selbst unter Volllast nicht einmal 45 dB(A) erreicht."
Es ist zwar aus dem test von MSI GT70 mit GTX880m aber am ende es ist das gleiche Gerat.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-MSI-GT70-2PE-890US-Gaming-Notebook.114724.0.html


----------



## iTzZent (27. April 2014)

Lustiger weise hat genau Notebookcheck das gleiche Gerät, nur mit anderer Grafikkarte (GTX780M, welche nur ca. 130Mhz weniger Kerntakt wie die GTX880M besitzt) auch schon getestet. Das Kühlsystem ist komplett identisch, auch die Abwärme der Komponenten ist gleich... Dennoch kam da sowas bei raus:



> Eine der größten  Überraschungen wartet bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Und nein, keine  negative, sondern eine positive, denn das MSI GT70 verhält sich sowohl  im Idle-Betrieb als auch unter Last *ruhiger als die Clevo Barebones* P170SM und P177SM. Das ist besonders erstaunlich, da der 17-Zöller nur einen einzigen Lüfter enthält.
> Während die beiden Gaming-Konkurrenten im  Leerlaufbetrieb mit etwa 36 dB auf sich aufmerksam machen, erreicht das  GT70 lediglich 30-32 dB. Je nach Situation ist das Notebook entweder nur  geringfügig oder fast gar nicht hörbar.
> Im 3DMark 06 dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis  der Lüfter von 36 dB auf ordentlich wahrnehmbare, aber noch nicht  störende 41-43 dB sprang. Die beiden Clevo Geräte kamen im Test auf  deutlich präsentere 46-47 dB. Der Volllastpegel ist beim GT70 ebenfalls  niedriger (47 vs. 54-55 dB).
> Allgemein punktet MSI mit einer besseren  Lüftersteuerung, die konstanter und weniger sprunghaft agiert. Bei einer  derart kräftigen GPU wie der GeForce GTX 780M hätte man mit einer  höheren Lautstärke rechnen können.


Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Daher nicht immer zu 100% den Testberichten glauben... wie man sieht, haben die extreme Unterschiede, trotz gleicher Testbedingungen. 

Ich habe selber das GT70 mit dem Haswell Refresh sowie öfter schon das Medion X7825 (baugleich mit dem aktuellen GT70, nur mit GTX770M) auf meinem Tisch gehabt und kann daher direkt bestätigen, das sich das Gerät unter Last erstaunlich leise verhält. Die CoolerBoost Taste muss man nicht nutzen, das Gerät bleibt auch so anständig kühl, selbst unter maximaler Last.

Sicher ist das Gerät unter Last nicht leise, das soll es aber auch nicht sein, bei den verbauten Komponenten. Und das Asus da besser ist, ist auch bekannt, dafür kosten diese Geräte auch DEUTLICH mehr und sind bei weitem nicht so wartungsfreundlich wie die MSI Geräte. Und genau das ist bei einem Gamingnotebook wichtig, das man das Kühlsystem schnell und einfach reinigen kann... Beim Asus kann man später auch nicht mal die CPU wechseln, da sie fest verlötet ist, das gleiche trifft auf die Grafikkarte zu. Dazu kommt noch das deutlich bessere Soundsystem der MSI GT Serie (aktuell das beste auf dem Markt)


----------



## Alex555 (27. April 2014)

Magesun schrieb:


> Die gt70 serie sind sehr laut , besonders wenn man cooler boost einschaltet ...
> Geräuschemissionen
> 
> "Bereits im Idle-Betrieb ist das MSI GT70 2PE-890US vergleichsweise laut. Der stetig laufende Lüfter ist mit über 34 dB(A) stets gut hörbar und verschluckt sogar die Geräuschemissionen der Festplatte.
> ...


 
Der Cooler Boost ist eine gute Option von MSI.
Habe selbst ein MSI, der Coolerboost ist schon eine ziemliche Turbine, jedoch ist es gut, so ein Feature zu haben, falls man im Sommer oder so am Temperaturlimit ist. 
man muss ihn nicht aktivieren, und braucht ihn für gewöhnlich auch nicht.. 
Mit dem GT70 triffst du ebenfalls eine gute Wahl


----------



## Magesun (27. April 2014)

Na ja, so teuer die sind ja auch nicht , msi gt70 (ohne ssd) mit gtx870m (ohne betriebsystem) kostet 1400 , asus g750 mit gtx870m (ohne ssd) , windows 8 , kostet 1600 , also, kauft man beim msi ein windows da wird es auch um die 1500 kosten


----------



## pepsicosmos (27. April 2014)

win7 prof 64 oem kostet 30 euro


----------



## Alex555 (27. April 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Lustiger weise hat genau Notebookcheck das gleiche Gerät, nur mit anderer Grafikkarte (GTX780M, welche nur ca. 130Mhz weniger Kerntakt wie die GTX880M besitzt) auch schon getestet. Das Kühlsystem ist komplett identisch, auch die Abwärme der Komponenten ist gleich... Dennoch kam da sowas bei raus:
> 
> Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> ...


 
Wie ist das eigentlich bei den neuen G75 Series Notebooks (mit 870M oder so). Hat ASUS unter dem Lüfter immer noch die Wartungsklappe mit Staubfilter oder hat man die mittlerweile auch wieder entfernt?


----------



## pepsicosmos (27. April 2014)

die msi haben auch einen filter habe ich irgendwo vernommen.
hatte übrigens mit dem msi support kontakt, haben 6 stunden später geantwortet. sehr gut!


----------



## iTzZent (27. April 2014)

Es gibt nur noch eine Wartungsklappe für HDD und Ram bei der Asus G Serie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U69nzbC62M

MSI hat keinen Staubfilter bei der GT Serie verbaut.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. April 2014)

Kein Asus. Der Support ist für'n *****. 

Entweder MSI, Alienware oder Schenker.


----------



## pepsicosmos (27. April 2014)

na dann hat msi derzeit die beste Preis/Leistung und optisch gefällt mir das auch super.

alienware wäre mir auch lieb gewesen, da ich mit dell sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und mir die optik und der Hyp drumherum gefällt.
 aber die sind mit 1500 euro und ner gtx860 für das alienware 17 deutlich zu teuer!


----------



## Alex555 (28. April 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Kein Asus. Der Support ist für'n *****.
> 
> Entweder MSI, Alienware oder Schenker.


 
AW hat ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis, daher eigentlich nur MSI oder Schenker. 
ASUS ist trotz der schlechten Wartungsmöglichkeiten dann eine Empfehlung wert, wenn der Laptop unbedingt leise sein soll 
Ich würde aber auch das GT70 nehmen, ein solides Notebook, das keine großen Schwächen hat, und vieles richtig macht! 
Da kannst du ohne bedenken zugreifen


----------



## pepsicosmos (28. April 2014)

Morgen kommt Er, der Dominator


----------



## Alex555 (29. April 2014)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Morgen kommt Er, der Dominator


 
Super  
Viel Spaß damit, und kannst ja gerne einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht im Forum schreiben


----------

